# Need to be married or not?



## missb87 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've asked for advise on this before but at the time wasn't sure on the details. 
My fiancé has been given a job for a branch of a company based in SA which he worked for out of uk. Therefore he has been given an intra company transfer visa. I will be joining him in July. do u we need to be married for my addition to his visa or is the evidence of our relationship enough? We have been told conflicting information.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You have to apply for your own visa, but you don't have to be married to do this. You would apply for a Life Partner Visa where you should show proof of your relationship.


----------



## cape penguin (Jul 28, 2011)

*Only South African ?*

I thought the Life Partner Visa was when the other partner was South African. Is it for other nationalities as well ?


----------



## Wee toon girl (Apr 24, 2013)

My husband also has an intra company transfer visa and I have applied for an accompanying spouse visa and the children study permits but not sure what you would apply for if not married. 
If you plan to move in July and are submitting your paperwork by post I would get that done soon. I submitted our paperwork early 
last month (for myself and children, hubby is already there) and am still waiting for them to be returned.


----------

